

Google gets Bing'd in Sydney - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/insight/software/soa/Video-Wide-Google-gets-Bing-d-Video/0,139023769,339297502,00.htm

======
enomar
Video of people passing out Bing stickers in front of a Google office?

Perhaps if there was audio of the Googlers' responses, this _might_ be
interesting, but otherwise this is just a (fairly boring) commercial for Bing.

~~~
greyman
Am I the only one who thinks it was quite funny?

------
dryicerx
What does MS/Bing think it is, some hip cool new startup trying to be all
yuppie and exciting?

Watching this video is like watching a dead horse beat it self up.

------
rpcutts
It seems like they didn't get any decent sound bites so they went for the
silent movie look. There KDE/Win7 film wasn't bad but this was very boring.

------
manish
Who is underdog? Richest person on earth?

~~~
dtf
It's can be a good PR tactic though - polarize and conquer. Ask.com tried a
similar approach when they rebranded, replete with guerilla marketing
campaigns like this and fake graffiti. The problem is that Google's quite hard
to hate....

------
seldo
Silly rabbit, everybody knows the plural is "bung".

